# Murphy2010's cut, time to get lean!



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Ok well here goes

Im currently 16 stone 2 lbs and im wanting to cut down to 13 stone

Last time i cut to 13 stone i ended up at 10% BF so this time im hoping for 8% with any luck 

Diet wise i will be eating 2500 calories a day, and aiming for 250-300g protein a day.

I will try to eat 'clean' but as long as i hit my protein target im not bothered, so i will be using an IIFYM style diet.

Supplement wise i will be using whey (currently MP Latte whey, but i have 5kg nutrisport isolate for after), A simple multi-vit from home bargains (taking 10 tablets instead of 1) and MP Creatine Mono.

I will also be running ECA (1xchesteze, 200mg caffeine, 75mg asparin) at 3 weeks on 1 off.

Training

*Monday - Legs*

3 sets BB squats

3 sets leg press

3 sets leg extensions

3 sets stiff legged deadlift

3 sets hamstring curls

3 sets calf raises

I will then finish off with 30 mins hill sprints on the exercise bike (1 minute sprint, 1 minute recover)

*Tuesday - Chest + tri's*

3 sets flat bench

3 sets incline db

3 sets weighted dips (finish off with a drop set of BW dips)

3 sets incline db flies

3 sets incline skullcrushers with a sort of close grip bench rep between reps

3 sets rope pulldowns (last set is a drop set from heaviest to really light on alternate weight numbers)

Then 30 minute hill sprints on exercise bike

*Wednesday*

30 minutes hill sprints on exercise bike

*Thursday - Back + bi's*

4 sets deadlift

3 sets wide grip pull-ups

3 sets bent over BB rows

3 sets seated row

3 sets straight arm pulldown

3 sets Oly BB curls

3 sets concentration curls

3 sets smith machine shrugs

Then 30 minute hill sprints on exercise bike

*Friday - legs*

3 sets BB squats

3 sets leg press

3 sets leg extensions

3 sets stiff legged deadlift

3 sets hamstring curls

3 sets calf raises

Then 30 minutes hill sprints on the exercise bike

*Saturday - Shoulders*

3 sets military press or bb press (not sure what its called)

3 sets seated DB press

3 sets face pulls

3 sets rear pec deck machine

3 sets side lateral raises

Then 30 minutes hill sprints on exercise bike

*Sunday*

Full rest

The cardio will increase and change the fitter i get as well.

I will update with pictures soon


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Here is an example of a typical day's diet (yesterdays)

2 scoop whey first thing

2 scoop whey PWO

1 packet of mini chedders

a Met-rx RTD while I was shopping in town

a 6" subway sandwich (chicken breast on flat bread, a little cheese, no salad or sauce)

4x pink and white wafers

320g chicken with some seasoning

and 2 scoops whey before bed.

Reason for a lot of shakes was I was at my GF's house and she doesn't have much meat, but when im at home I eat more meat than shakes


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

ok here's a few pics:







and here's a few youtube links to me trying for 1rm just before my 20th (9th aug)


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

finished today on 2420 calories with over 320g protein so a good day 

and looking forward to a nice easy day tomorrow


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

just had a pre cardio whey shake, gonna be heading out to do cardio soon


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

IN!

Enjoy the cardio mate


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> IN!
> 
> Enjoy the cardio mate


cheers  loved the sudden rush of notifications from your likes lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

murphy2010 said:


> cheers  loved the sudden rush of notifications from your likes lol


LOL

Repped too 

Time to lean up, legs look lean in the AVI. Should get back to that in no time! :beer:


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> LOL
> 
> Repped too
> 
> Time to lean up, legs look lean in the AVI. Should get back to that in no time! :beer:


im hoping for around 3 months to get down to 13 stone with any luck


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

murphy2010 said:


> im hoping for around 3 months to get down to 13 stone with any luck


fcuk that with the summer going lol

I'm ready to pile the lbs back on


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> fcuk that with the summer going lol
> 
> I'm ready to pile the lbs back on


im backwards lol for some reason I always end up bulking through summer and cutting over winter lol xD


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

murphy2010 said:


> im backwards lol for some reason I always end up bulking through summer and cutting over winter lol xD


Huddersfield is a strange place


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Huddersfield is a strange place


too right haha, very hilly though which makes things good for when im fitter and start running


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

cardio done!

not as good as yesterdays session, but I think its probs cos of yesterdays cardio or that I upped the resistance today, maybe bit of both 

starting next week I recon im going to throw in 3 runs a week, need to get fit again


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

All that running you'll get skinny :lol:


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> All that running you'll get skinny :lol:


hopefully if I keep my calories at about 2500 it should minimalize muscle loss 

but I need to get fit as im wanting to re-apply for the army 

last time I cut I started out at 16stone 10, and I didn't train for a month (dislocated shoulder) and I was running most days and only on 2000 cals and I ended up like this at 13 stone in December 2012. so hopefully this time round at 13 stone ill be leaner and more muscular with more veins!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

murphy2010 said:


> hopefully if I keep my calories at about 2500 it should minimalize muscle loss
> 
> but I need to get fit as im wanting to re-apply for the army
> 
> ...


In mate, look top notch in the above, good luck on beating it


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

murphy2010 said:


> too right haha, very hilly though which makes things good for when im fitter and start running


oh you live in huddersfield... banged a chick there last week


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Ate just under 2500 cals yesterday with over 300g protein  just getting ready now for today's gym session and cardio after


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

good luck mate, in to see this cut.


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Just back, workout was intense almost managed 220kgx4 deadlift and got an intense bicep and forearm pump. After I did 35min bike hill sprints which was very hard as my hamstrings were trashed from deadlifts and since doing legs tomorrow ill take a day off cardio maybe


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

murphy2010 said:


> Just back, workout was intense almost managed 220kgx4 deadlift and got an intense bicep and forearm pump. After I did 35min bike hill sprints which was very hard as my hamstrings were trashed from deadlifts and since doing legs tomorrow ill take a day off cardio maybe


Strong deads mate!


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

RS4 said:


> What height are you
> 
> good luck with your goals, how far do you run and what sort of average pace?
> 
> Ws it you who had applied for th paras a while back?


Yeah it was , as for running I have no idea I haven't ran since I was discharged in April so ill be unfit now. But ill be aiming for 2 6 milers and a 3 miler followed by hill sprints and another 3 miler. Hopefully a few weeks of biking will give my fitness a boost  and I'm 6 foot exactly


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

well I have rougly 750 calories left and I have eaten 295g protein so that's a result! I can eat something unhealthy


----------



## stuboy (Nov 1, 2010)

Looking forward to following this. Good luck with it fella.


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Weighed in today at 15 stone 13 tbh I expected to be a couple of pounds less but that's 3 pounds since Tuesday so I can't ccomplain  . Gonna be heading out soon to the gym to do legs might try cardio after depending on how my legs feel, if not ill smash it tomorrow


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Had a great leg session earlier got 160x8 squat and 400x8 leg press  needless to say my legs were in pieces so no cardio today  feeling really good now as my eca is kicking in


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Eaten just about 2150-2200 cals toda and 275g protein  was a good day had a sneaky McDonald's double cheeseburger and a noodle box and a few soft mints


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Just back from the gym had a great shoulder workout  managed 40kg db shoulder press for 6 reps which I was happy with  . got a great burn off face pulls and side lateral raises too  threw in 2 core exercises at the end ( hanging leg raises and cable crunches) as a bonus lol. then did 40 mins exercise bike on hill sprints  after resting yesterday it felt really good a d I flew threw it  fitness is on the Rise!! Legs are burning now though absolute agony powering through the hills on a high resistance


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

200g turkey bacon, a black coffee (loads of sweeteners) and 2 litres of sugar free cloudy lemonade  nice snack I must say


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

had an alright day yesterday, 2200 cals ish and little more than 250g protein.

enjoying a full rest today  made a nice TPW order yesterday, got 2kg of pancake mix on the way and 8 rtd bottles too  cant wait


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

murphy2010 said:


> 200g turkey bacon, a black coffee (loads of sweeteners) and 2 litres of sugar free cloudy lemonade  nice snack I must say


Just bought some turkey bacon to go with my eggs, is it any good?


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Goodfella said:


> Just bought some turkey bacon to go with my eggs, is it any good?


It's great  tastes awesome and is really high in protein


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Weighed myself this morning and I'm 16 stone on the dot really not happy, I thought 2500 cals would be a good amount considering weights and cardio. But now I'm gonna lower to 2000 and monitor it from there


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Back from the gym had a great leg workout really felt the burn  didn't do cardio but tomorrow I'm going on my first run I'm gonna do 6 miles and I'm hoping to do it without stopping but I don't think I'm fit enough. Ordered some walden farms pancake syrup to go with my theproteinworks pancake mix  hoping both will be here by Thursday


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Right finished today on about 1950 calories and 275g protein so im quite happy with that 

not looking forward to tomorrow's run, im unfit so its gonna be a right nightmare and I don't like running in general tbh


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

scrapped the idea of a run today, im going to leave it till after my holiday (1-8th September) so until then im going to work on getting a good fitness base by doing hill sprints on the exercise bike.

also gives me more chance to shed more weight as I don't want to put too much poundage on my joints running with just about 16 stone


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Just back from the gym  good chest and tri workout then an hour hill sprints on the exercise bike. Noticed changes today, last Tuesday I managed level 12 and kept it at 90-95 rpm during the minute rest and today I kept it at 105-110rpm  I feel dead now though and could ring the sweat from my vest lol


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Fcking yodel got a text today saying my tpw stuff shud be delivered today, big surprise it hasn't been. Cvuts


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

murphy2010 said:


> Fcking yodel got a text today saying my tpw stuff shud be delivered today, big surprise it hasn't been. Cvuts


Yodel are annoying! Same for me today with them delivering.


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Well yodel left my parcel outside my house even though it needed signing for, still its all safe and sound and was a great surprise to come home to 

2kg pancake mix, 8 solo shakes and a free shaker and free 250g whey  thanks @TheProteinWorks


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Enjoying a nice easy morning  not too sure what to do today, my legs feel trashed but I might still try to go do some cardio, not sure though. Really hoping the postman delivers my walden farms pancake syrup so I can tuck into my pancake mix


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Just had a good gym session  managed 220kg x3 deadlift  did as much cardio as my legs could handle lol xD just made an epic snack, 170g total 0 Greek yoghurt, 2 tablespoons walden farms pancake syrup and a scoop latte whey all mixed


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

here's a couple of photos:

this is a quick snapshot I took in the gym just before my cardio 



and here's one of this morning's protein pancakes, closest ive had one look to the real thing xD (its covered in walden farms syrup)


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Finished today with 2000 calories and about 275g protein so I'm happy


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

I feel awful this morning, no idea why. It's like a hangover except I haven't drank in 2 years lol. Hopefully a coffee will pick me up


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

On the bright side I'm 15 stone 9


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Time to head out for a big leg session


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

quick leg shot after todays workout  starting to notice more definition


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Just gonna whip up some tpw pancakes with cinnamon and walden farms syrup  yum yum. Then I'm going to head out to the gym for a shoulder session and some cardio too


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Had a good shoulder day  ended up skipping cardio tho lol now I just want to chill and eat and eat some more and hopefully have sex when I go to the girlfriends later


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

ended up yesterday + today on 2000 cals with 250+g protein


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

quads are popping mate!


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Glais said:


> quads are popping mate!


cheers  since I started doing legs twice a week they ballooned ! and for some weird reason they look a lot leaner than the rest of me


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

well bank holiday today means the gym is shut  going to have to do legs tomorrow instead

on the plus I go on holiday on sunday


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Finished today on 2000cals and 250g protein


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Finally gym is re open today  so ill be going down soon for a big leg session  first off time for a batch of tpw pancakes


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Morning sickness? Pffft doesn't compare to the sickness of training legs bleurgh  but it was a great session a d I threw core in for good measure


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Gotta love IIFYM including tonights shake ive had 1975 cals, about 230g protein. the good part is ive had a bacon sarnie (lean bacon medallions), 2 bags of crisps, 2 bn biscuits and a 2 finger kit kat


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

absolutely knackered now, time for sleep I think  going to do chest + tri's tomorrow followed by an hour on the bike  should be fun


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Just enjoying a black coffee and a batch of tpw pancakes then gonna head out to the gym


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Pancakes nommmmmm


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Just back from the gym had a good session  now it's time for foooood


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

subscribed good journal


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Finished yesterday on 2000 cals with 250g protein  going to the gym soon for a big back session  Nawt better than a heavy deadlift


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Shouldn't really update mid session but I managed 220x3 deadlift which is good as still no strength loss


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Massive gym session really pleased with my deadlifts


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

mmm just went through 900 calories worth of high% pork sausages finished with 2x kit kats


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

Subbed. :thumbup1:


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

You track diet on mfp?


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Talaria said:


> You track diet on mfp?


nah just use the calculator on my iphone xD


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

murphy2010 said:


> nah just use the calculator on my iphone xD


So you read every packet before you eat it or you work it out a day before?

May do this myself as I don't have mfp either.


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Talaria said:


> So you read every packet before you eat it or you work it out a day before?


just read every packet and add in the calories


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

murphy2010 said:


> mmm just went through 900 calories worth of high% pork sausages finished with 2x kit kats


where you get them sausages from mate, any gd?


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Glais said:


> where you get them sausages from mate, any gd?


just Tesco ones, and yeah they're nice

I normally get their extra lean sausages, about 650 cals per pack with 80+ protein


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

murphy2010 said:


> just Tesco ones, and yeah they're nice
> 
> I normally get their extra lean sausages, about 650 cals per pack with 80+ protein


**** I need to get on this, just been to Tesco as well damn. Whats the price couple of quid?


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Glais said:


> **** I need to get on this, just been to Tesco as well damn. Whats the price couple of quid?


yeah they're 2 quid or 2 for 3.50 normally


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

excellent...whats your current diet like mate?


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Glais said:


> excellent...whats your current diet like mate?


Varies massively day to day tbh. It's usually summit like this: 3 protein shakes a day, a batch of theproteinworks pancakes, some lean meat, sometimes eggs,occasionally rtd shakes or bars, and then whatever calories i have left I eat what I want weather it be chocolate or crisps etc


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

murphy2010 said:


> Varies massively day to day tbh. It's usually summit like this: 3 protein shakes a day, a batch of theproteinworks pancakes, some lean meat, sometimes eggs,occasionally rtd shakes or bars, and then whatever calories i have left I eat what I want weather it be chocolate or crisps etc


Cutting on chocolate and crisps. fml :lol:


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Talaria said:


> Cutting on chocolate and crisps. fml :lol:


Iifym


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

murphy2010 said:


> Varies massively day to day tbh. It's usually summit like this: 3 protein shakes a day, a batch of theproteinworks pancakes, some lean meat, sometimes eggs,occasionally rtd shakes or bars, and then whatever calories i have left I eat what I want weather it be chocolate or crisps etc


Pretty clean tbf tho


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Glais said:


> Pretty clean tbf tho


Yeah usually don't have many calories to spare when I've eaten 250g protein lol I wish I could eat more junk food lol


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

murphy2010 said:


> Yeah usually don't have many calories to spare when I've eaten 250g protein lol I wish I could eat more junk food lol


haha nandos half chicken isn't too bad on the macros ive heard


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Glais said:


> haha nandos half chicken isn't too bad on the macros ive heard


Yeah last time round I used to go with my misses to nandos for a treat once in a while I always got a whole chicken, it's expensive but good macros


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

murphy2010 said:


> Yeah last time round I used to go with my misses to nandos for a treat once in a while I always got a whole chicken, it's expensive but good macros


Yeah man shame my chicken cant taste that good haha


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Glais said:


> Yeah man shame my chicken cant taste that good haha


I know what u mean lol, u shud look into maggies seasoning or marinade powders, reminds me I should get some now haha


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

murphy2010 said:


> I know what u mean lol, u shud look into maggies seasoning or marinade powders, reminds me I should get some now haha


will any supermarket stock it? im using the nandos marinade as we speak its quite good. Also they now do bbq n sweet chilli sauce they r tasty tbh haha


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Glais said:


> will any supermarket stock it? im using the nandos marinade as we speak its quite good. Also they now do bbq n sweet chilli sauce they r tasty tbh haha


Most do as far as I can see, and yeah they make plain chicken stomach-able lol


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

murphy2010 said:


> Most do as far as I can see, and yeah they make plain chicken stomach-able lol


Ill give it a try then mate. schwartz barbeque seasoning is quality give that a go


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Glais said:


> Ill give it a try then mate. schwartz barbeque seasoning is quality give that a go


Ill look out for it when I'm shopping


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Weighed myself today I'm 15 stone 5, so far thats 11lbs in less than 3 weeks  quite pleased but feel dead from yesterday's deadlifts lol


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

murphy2010 said:


> Weighed myself today I'm 15 stone 5, so far thats 11lbs in less than 3 weeks  quite pleased but feel dead from yesterday's deadlifts lol


That's a big drop, what's your daily carb intake.


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Talaria said:


> That's a big drop, what's your daily carb intake.


No idea tbh I won't bother till I'm nearly 13 stone and then ill probably go low card with an occasional re-feed. I'm happy so far especially since I haven't lost any strength


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Treat myself to half a kilo of sexy sirloin steak  can't wait to have it mmm


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Had a good gym session  was quite funny as well as there was a guy with a vest that had 'bodybuilding' onit but yet had the tiniest never trained legs ever xD


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

mm nothing beats a well seasoned steak 

got just about 250 calories to play with too so ill be getting some chocolate/crisps/sweets


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

murphy2010 said:


> mm nothing beats a well seasoned steak
> 
> got just about 250 calories to play with too so ill be getting some chocolate/crisps/sweets


Percy pigs


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Glais said:


> Percy pigs


I always used to get them mm 

only chocy thing I got are these tiny little Disney cars chocolates at 63 cal each lol


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

murphy2010 said:


> I always used to get them mm
> 
> only chocy thing I got are these tiny little Disney cars chocolates at 63 cal each lol


haha looks like your sorted mate, think percys are 30 cal each ive got four big packs stashed away


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Glais said:


> haha looks like your sorted mate, think percys are 30 cal each ive got four big packs stashed away


im on holiday from sunday till next sunday so then ill smash any food I want to get it out my system


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

murphy2010 said:


> im on holiday from sunday till next sunday so then ill smash any food I want to get it out my system


sounds epic...where you heading? taking the week of gym?


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Glais said:


> sounds epic...where you heading? taking the week of gym?


spain, and nah the hotel has a gym so ill use the surge of calories to my advantage in the gym that week


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Haha big pb's then  how long you running your cut for mate?


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Glais said:


> Haha big pb's then  how long you running your cut for mate?


id love to have hit 140kg bench but I doubt ill get that

and theres no chance of beating my deadlift pb unless theres chalk there lol xD

cutting wise im cutting till I hit 13 stone. since im going to re-apply for the army I obviously cant roll in at 15 stone 5 lol, so for me 13 stone is a good weight as ill be very lean and wont have much excess weight to run with.

once I hit 13 stone ill just up my calories so its a very very slow bulk/ maintainance recomp type of thing


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

murphy2010 said:


> id love to have hit 140kg bench but I doubt ill get that
> 
> and theres no chance of beating my deadlift pb unless theres chalk there lol xD
> 
> ...


That a quality bench right there mate  that regular or reserve mate? So much respect for you army folk haha


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Glais said:


> That a quality bench right there mate  that regular or reserve mate? So much respect for you army folk haha


regular mate, last time round I was in the Parachute regiment got discharged 6 weeks in (that's another thread lol not gonna delve into it)

but this time round im going for the Royal Engineers with the hope of 24 Commando Brigade one day


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

murphy2010 said:


> regular mate, last time round I was in the Parachute regiment got discharged 6 weeks in (that's another thread lol not gonna delve into it)
> 
> but this time round im going for the Royal Engineers with the hope of 24 Commando Brigade one day


good to see you aiming high though, back in the day my dad was a brigadier in the army and loved it


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Glais said:


> good to see you aiming high though, back in the day my dad was a brigadier in the army and loved it


cheers pal  I cant wait to get back in


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

well finished today on 250g protein and 2000 calories


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Haven't updated since my holiday  had a great time ate loads and managed some gym sessions  but today I'm back on the wagon, no more cheats till I'm 13 stone  things get serious now as I'm going to do my army application form soon and start running


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Just had an amazing gym session absolutely blasted the wheels  gym was packed but as I expected it was full of big guys with chicken legs and jeans lmao and some guys with gasp vests on half repping heavy bench ego training and stick legs poking out there shorts lool


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

always good to hit the legs when everyone else is doing upper body; empty squat racks and machines :thumb:


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Glais said:


> always good to hit the legs when everyone else is doing upper body; empty squat racks and machines :thumb:


its rare to ever see my gym's power rack in use for squats tbh haha, just full of grunters doing chest half the time


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

well finished today on 1950 calories with 260g protein


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Going to the gym soon for chest and tri's just gonna eat and then it's time to go


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Epic chest session did 110x7 on bench could have pushed for 8 but no spotter. Got massive pumps too  going to eat 200g chicken breast and 2 scoops nutrisport isolate now


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

haven't updated for a few days, I've been sticking on course and just got back from an epic back +bi's session 

managed 220kgx3 deadlift again so no strength loss yet, although the last rep was a huuuge struggle about half way from lockout 

got the best back + forearm pump I've ever got aswell 

snapped a pic or 2 of my forearm as I thought they look quite good


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

murphy2010 said:


> Epic chest session did 110x7 on bench could have pushed for 8 but no spotter. Got massive pumps too  going to eat 200g chicken breast and 2 scoops nutrisport isolate now


Found Nutrisport to be awful taste myself, you should post more of your daily diet be good to see what you eat. :thumbup1:


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Talaria said:


> Found Nutrisport to be awful taste myself, you should post more of your daily diet be good to see what you eat. :thumbup1:


It's rancid lol I agree, ill update tonight with my full days diet


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

cracking session then mate, arms and forearms look tidy indeed :thumb:


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Glais said:


> cracking session then mate, arms and forearms look tidy indeed :thumb:


cheers pal


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Talaria said:


> Found Nutrisport to be awful taste myself, you should post more of your daily diet be good to see what you eat. :thumbup1:


Ok, here's todays Diet:

Wake up, 2 scoops vanilla nutrisport isolate

Pre-workout, 1 batch of theproteinworks pancakes

post-workout, 2 scoops vanilla nutrisport isolate

snack, 1x chicken flavour mug-shot (like a pot noodle but only 169 calories)

Dinner, 200g chicken breast with a splash of brown sauce

snack, 200 calories worth of crunchy nut cereal

snack, 1x protopure protein bar

Pre-bed, 2 scoops vanilla nutrisport isolate

that works out at just under 1950 calories with about 270g protein


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Good leg session  squatted 160x7 and leg pressed 400x8  now just gonna chill and eat  bit annoyed as I still weigh 15 stone 8 which is the same as i weighed on 8th


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

IIFYM at its best, eaten 150g tootie fruties and a mug shot today and still got 210g protein


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Good day today  got some steak for later and thanks to @resten I got a nandos next week to look forward too


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

What you weighing as those cals seem low, but if it's working for you keep going.


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Talaria said:


> What you weighing as those cals seem low, but if it's working for you keep going.


weigh 15 stone 6 or 7 currently


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Good leg session, dropped squats weight to 150kg which added some extra depth and a few more reps  now going to chow down  got a very high protein bacon sarnie for later too


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

aah just had an epic bacon sarnie 

just over 80g protein incluing the bread 

finished off with 50g cinema style popcorn whilst I read up on some UK-M threads


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

anyone who likes music, i'd recommend this before or during a workout really motivates me

and anyone who hasn't seen the film Warrior you really should get it easily best film out there IMO


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Right just got back from my first run. Didn't expect to come close to my best considering I haven't trained in months and I'm over 2.5 stone heavier. I did 5.5 miles in 53:21 needless to say I'm very dissapointed as my pb is just over 40. I did have to stop a few times as well. But if I keep running and dieting my times are only going to improve and within a month or so I expect a time of 45


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Smashed chest and tri's had to have eca pre workout as I'm fcked from running earlier, managed 110x7 again so no strength loss  gonna chill and eat now, might go nandos later as well


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

murphy2010 said:


> Smashed chest and tri's had to have eca pre workout as I'm fcked from running earlier, managed 110x7 again so no strength loss  gonna chill and eat now, might go nandos later as well


How do you track macros using your calculator, finding it difficult to store the numbers.


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Talaria said:


> How do you track macros using your calculator, finding it difficult to store the numbers.


I mentally count my protein intake lol and just track calories on my calculator , don't track carbs or fat


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

right going to go for a run soon, hopefully this is what Ill do:

3 mile jog, hill sprints, 3 mile jog

as with yesterdays run im not bothered if I have to stop and walk for a few seconds as when I get fitter that will stop


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

change of plan, since I've just started getting fit it seemed abit silly to do such a high volume run today.

I've looked over old running plans (when I got fit for the para's) and come up with the below running plan, which I will use until I can do the 5.5 miler without stopping:

Tuesday - 5.5 miler (stop if need to)

Wednesday - 3 miler (no stopping and a better pace than 5.5 miler)

Thursday - Hill sprints (sprint up ~1 minute hill, walk down, repeat)

Saturday - 5.5 miler


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

you should look into aerobic and anaerobic thresholds and put them into your runs mate, really works well!


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Weighed myself this morning, 15 stone 3 now   nearly 1 stone down just 2 and a bit left  should start to see more abs starting to come through, noticing leg spiderweb veins coming in as well


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

murphy2010 said:


> Weighed myself this morning, 15 stone 3 now  nearly 1 stone down just 2 and a bit left  should start to see more abs starting to come through, noticing leg spiderweb veins coming in as well


 :thumbup1:


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Good gym session, only deadlifted 220x2 though  after my session I did 4x400m sprints in the treadmill to finish up


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

little photo update


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Enjoying a free half chicken in nandos  on my own tho which is a tad embarrassing, but cheaper than paying for my misses lol


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Good leg session  going to chill now till tomorrow when I try a 5.5 miler


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

done some decision making today about what Im wanting to apply for in the army. I know before in this thread I have mentioned Royal engineers, but I wanted to be sure before sending off the application, and as it turns out it was a good job I waited.

I changed my mind as I saw something which really interested me, Royal Artillery as a Light gunner


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Had a good gym session this morning  decided not to go running today as its still early days, so I don't want to overtrain so I decided ill wait till Tuesday for my run


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

finished yesterday and today within my calorie limit so all is well 

picked up 250 1g vitamin c tablets from Holland and barrett today for 9 quid which was quite a good deal, so now im going to start taking 5g vitamin c a day as it is a diuretic and will help me shed water weight whilst im using IIFYM and eating a lot of carbs


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

15 stone 2 lbs today, 1 full stone gone  taken a while but I did have a weeks holiday which slowed all this down. Hopefully in 2 months I should be just about at 13 stone, but for now ill just keep plodding along


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Good gym session today  gym was full of 10 stoners flashing their abs in the mirror which was very amusing to say the least lol


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Epic dinner


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

right, just getting ready to go out for a steady 5.5 mile jog. Hopefully I wont have to stop as much and will shave some time off my previous run. all in all im dreading it as I hate running xD


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Back from my run did it in 51:00 which is over 2 minutes quicker  and I only stopped twice  good improvement so far so ill keep it up


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Back from the gym feel absolutely dead and lifeless lol  gonna eat some food and chill out before work at 6. Night jog there ( only like 1.5 mile away) depending how I feel


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

ahh chilling to inbetweeners boxset in bed with 50g curiously cinnamon cereal, oh and got 300g steak waiting for a pre work dinner too 

ultimate way to relax


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

good day today, just about 2100 calories and well over 300g protein. Absolute killer of a day though lol, 5.5 mile run, gym session, work, then ran the 1.5 mile roughly home after work. got big dirty blood blisters under the balls of my feet lol, but they always pop eventually when I run


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

right nice easy day today, just going to go do some hill sprints soon (sprint up the big hill, walk/jog down and repeat) and then that's me 

on a good note, starting to notice more abs now  as well the W shape coming through on my calf's


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

did my hill sprints, did 5 reps of it today, will aim to increase by 1 rep a week 

the hill itself is roughly about 250 meters and is very steep lol, my heart felt like it was going to burst by the end


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Had a good few days, both within my calorie limit  and on Wednesday I squeezed in half a large pepperoni pizza from Pizza Hut


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Sent off my army forms yesterday


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Just finished work thank god  ate 1950 calories today so its all good again 

Tomorrow's nice and easy, shoulder workout then going to do 3x800meter intervals,3x600m and 3x400m


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

I weighed myself today at 15 stone 0lbs  happy with that


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Smashed the gym and did 3x 800 meter intervals on the treadmill, first 2 were at 16.5kph (took 2:55) last was 16kph (3:00) then did 3x400m intervals at 17kph (1:25)


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

last 2 days both under 2000 calories which is all good  haven't eaten 200g protein today ended up eating too many sweeties  but still im within 2000 calories so its not bad, and my 5g vitamin c should rid any water weight I could have ended up carrying from the carbs. Starting to really aspire now that ive re-applied for the army, hopefully it all goes well this time


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

good leg session today  now gonna chill on my xbox, eat some food and then working tonight


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Good easy day today  ate just under 2000 calories had a good g workout, an ok evening at work and smashed the jog home After  busy tomorrow tho, got 5.5 mile run, followed by chest n tri workout, home and then food. Then maybe an hour tops before work for the evening followed by the run home after lol Tuesdays a killer day


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Just got back from my 5.5 miler did it in 48:22 without stopping  buzzing to say the least


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

ate 2000 calories today, ~270g protein so all in all a good day 

tomorrow's nice n easy, just going to do 6 reps of hill sprints and that's me


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Going to switch the hill sprints for treadmill intervals and do the hills another day


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Few update pics


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

good few days, just back from work and noticed im getting some abs through  probably will be better than this in the morning as theres a whole days worth of food in me xD but yeah, im 14 stone 10 now and the BF% is going down by the day


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Good gym session  finished up with 3x800 meter intervals (0 incline, and 16.5kph, then 16kph on the last two) then 4x400m (3%incline 17kph, 2.5%incline 17kph, 2%incline 17kph, 0% incline 17kph) by the end I was dead lol


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Weighed myself today I'm 14 stone 6  so I'm over half way there now  going out for a 5.5 mile run soon


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Did the run in 46:20, that's 2 minutes 2 seconds faster than last week


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

back from my chest and tri's session, im absolutely knackered now feel dead to the world. going to chill for a few hours on my xbox, then cook some tea and off to work I go


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

home from work  finished today on about 2100 calories and 280+g protein so im happy with that 

legs are sore so im not sure if I can run tomorrow, the back of my leg where it bends has been twinging so ill see how I feel


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Haven't updated in a while, weighed myself today at 14 stone 5  just one stone 5 lbs left of this torture haha


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

noticing strong forearm vascularity coming through now


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

had an easy day today, feeling very hungry though xD really cant wait to finish this cut to be honest.

I put up a back pic yesterday, really amazed at it never thought it was as big as it is


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Good day today  ordered some protein too which I can't wait to use after a month or so of dirty nutrisport lol. Absolutely pooing myself Bout tomorrow's run, I don't know why but the thought of running always gets me really nervous and scared xD going to weigh myself tomorrow too  hoping for maybe 14 stone 3/4


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Back from a 5.5 mile run  did it in 45:23 which is 1 minute 2 seconds faster than last week  and I'm 14 stone 3 lbs now  under 200lbs lol


----------



## Kalell (Oct 27, 2012)

murphy2010 said:


> anyone who likes music, i'd recommend this before or during a workout really motivates me
> 
> and anyone who hasn't seen the film Warrior you really should get it easily best film out there IMO


My favourite film mate, class.


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Noticed after my shower today when I was drying myself that I have veins coming down my chest from my collar bone  woop I always wanted big chest veins!

and ive still got over a stone to lose so it will be interesting to see how my vascularity improves as my BF% drops


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

haven't updated in ages lol, been sticking to my training and my diet so all is well 

BF% im noticing is going down too 

here's a pic I just took now, not the best lol considering Ive eaten prior to it lol, but I was looking quite vainy after running home after work


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Weighed myself today and now I'm 13 stone 13  finally the last stone to go  this will probably be the hardest stone to shift but I can manage it  going out for a 5.5 miler soon just eaten a gn cookie and a black coffee so good pre workout fuel haha


----------



## bobbill (Sep 27, 2011)

Great work, keep it up!


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Got back from a 5.5 miler  absolutely tanked it today in 42:55 which is about 2 and a half minutes faster than last time  I'm just 1:06 behind my all time ever pb from when I was fit enough for the paras!


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Right I don't really post up my diet from day to day, so here's todays:

*Morning (1 hour pre 5.5 mile run)*

Black coffee and a Gonutrition cookie + 500ml water

*Post run (pre gym)*

Black coffee and a Protein shake (GN Turkish)

*Post workout*

Protein shake, cherry bakewell tart and 2 cheese string rectangle things

*Tea*

200g lean bacon medallions, 2 slices warburtons thickest ever and a splodge of brown sauce

*After work (just before bed)*

protein shake

This today works out just under 2000 calories and between 230-240g protein


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

feeling today on my legs now after running home, they're in bits!

hopefully tomorrow they're fine so I can smash out another run 

seriously cant wait to drop the last of the weight now just so I hit up a recomp diet to maintain the 13 stone weight with maybe some slight weight gain (minimal to no fat) and just enjoy more food and the energy it brings


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Had a great cardio workout today absolutely trashed myself  did an hour on the exercise bike on hill setting. Sprint the minute of hills, slower on the flat. Did it on level 15 resistance it was agonising towards the end lol


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

13 stone 11 this morning  goin out for a 5.5 mile run soon which I'm dreading lol. Got my first planned cheat day this Thursday but I'm hoping not to go too overboard


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

beat my all time best PB on the 5.5 mile run today  before I went in the para's I did it in 41:49, today I did it in 40:29 which im really happy with 

here's a few shots from the gym, im really leaning out now and I really think I should be close if not 8% when im 13 stone exactly 

No vascularity on these pics cos the gym is freeeezing lol, but id say im about the same bf% as I was in the pic somewhere in this thread from my cut before


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Bring on the cheat day! Already had some cheese on toast  going to regret this tomorrow haha


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

smashed a great cheat day on yesterday (well 2 days ago since its past midnight) and today just had 2 shakes and 2 chicken breasts (due to work) 5g vit c and a load of water so hopefully the majority of the weight I gained will drop straight back off 

good to be back on the band wagon


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

trying for another low carb today, then hopefully all the damage from the cheat day will be undone


----------



## danny.B (Apr 29, 2013)

Just read this from start to now mate well done keep up the good work really inspiring me.


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

danny.B said:


> Just read this from start to now mate well done keep up the good work really inspiring me.


cheers  shows how easy it is to lose weight and get fit


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Back down to 13 stone 9 today  glad to be back where I was before the big cheat day  no more backwards from now


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

weighed in at 13 stone 7lbs this morning 

and did my 5.5 miler in 40:19, only a 10 second improvement this week, but still an improvement is an improvement and hopefully im not too far off my goal of 38:30 (7 min miles)


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

just did an hour on the exercise bike on hill setting, glad to be finished 

hoping to finish this diet by the end of this month so looking forward to it


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Did shoulders and a great cardio workout  here's a good treadmill interval session :

800 meters 2% incline at 16.5kph (takes 2:55)

800 meters 2% incline at 16.5kph

800 meters 2% incline at 16.5kph

400 meters 5% incline at 17.5kph (takes 1:23)

400 meters 4% incline at 17.5kph

400 meters 3% incline at 17.5kph

400 meters 2% incline at 17.5kph

400 meters 1% incline at 17.5kph

400 meters 0% incline at 17.5kph

Obviously have a few mins recovery between each set, but its a lung buster of a session


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Back from a 5.5 mile did it today in 38:52 which is 7:05 per mile  really close to my goal of 7 min miles


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Legs getting awesome vascularity now


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Wow quads looking very lean there mate :thumbup:


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

joeyh1485 said:


> Wow quads looking very lean there mate :thumbup:


Cheers  wish they were bigger like your quads tho lol


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

They are probably bigger than mine mate if I got as lean as you I'd have pencil legs lol


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Just got back from a 5.5 mile run  it was very slippy and icy yet still I beat my PB  did it in 48:33


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Oh and I weigh 13 stone 3 now


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Pic from today at gym at 13 stone 3


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Some good size to you there mate


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

joeyh1485 said:


> Some good size to you there mate


Cheers  I do think since my last cut I've packed on a nice amount of mass, been lean makes it look better than it is tho haha


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Saw the new avi so thought I'd have a look in here, you look like a completely different person to the pic in the OP, well done!


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Oh oh, went to the cinema's last night with the misses and ended up eating maybe 4000-5000 calories in total 

not a issue though, back on the wagon now and I bet by next Tuesday ill be 13 stone 0-1


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> Saw the new avi so thought I'd have a look in here, you look like a completely different person to the pic in the OP, well done!


Cheers  I feel completely different too  its so much better been really fit in many different aspects of daily life


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Just thrashed myself for an hour on the bike


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Just had the best tea ever 

6 extra lean rashers of bacon (about 60g protein total)

2 extra lean pork sausages (maybe 10-15g protein)

2 slices of warburtons extra thick white bread (8 or 9 protein)

smothered in brown sauce 

about 800 cals of pure bliss


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

I keep checking here every now and then, you're making it look easy mate. Look in bloody good shape in your new avi as well :thumbup1:


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

ki3rz said:


> I keep checking here every now and then, you're making it look easy mate. Look in bloody good shape in your new avi as well :thumbup1:


bit of dedication and it is easy 

plus all the cardio means that when I slip up and have a cheat day it normally cancels it out


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

5.5 mile run in 38:05  28 seconds faster than last week


----------



## thesilent1975 (Jun 11, 2012)

Just read all 15 pages!!! Very good dude. Real encouragement for me to start my cut on Monday. Think I will def follow your IIFYM simple approach!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

lookin v good mate, how tall are you and what weight?


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Little_Jay said:


> lookin v good mate, how tall are you and what weight?


cheers  im 6 foot and 13 stone


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

had a couple of rocky days, ate atleast 5000+ cals Wednesday and Thursday  but back on the wagon today!

had a good hour on the bike  legs were pumped and vascular after so took some pics


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

had a good day today  back on the wagon again 

hopefully wont take more than another day or so to get back down to 13 stone im hoping 

then I can finally up my calories to work out what my maintainace is


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Had a cracking cardio session today  it was an absolute lung buster. Did 3x800meter intervals at 2% incline at 17kph (takes 2:50) and then did 6x400meter intervals at 18kph (takes 1:20) at 5%, then 4%,3%,2%,1%,0%


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Just got back from a 5.5 miler  did it In 37:42 which im really pleased with 

bad side is I ate 1200 calories of cakes/crisps/chocolates in one sitting after the run -.-


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

well ended up eating 3000 calories today which has annoyed me abit.

Im not quite sure if it will be over my maintaiance for today though

5.5 mile run

gym session

5 hours at work

1 mile run home

surely all that adds up to more than a 3k maintainace for today, atleast I hope  I was 13 stone 1 today so ill see tomorrow


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Just did a 5.5 mile run and set a new pb  37:30 so 12 sec faster


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

always over eat on run days lol, ate bout 2700 today (deffo under 3k) so im still sure its under maintainance as ive done 5.5 miler,gym,1 mile to work and 5 hours work


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

did my 5.5 miler today, didn't beat last weeks time :death:

did it in 38 mins and last week's time was 37:30. still I set a new fastest mile time during the run, 6:36 which is quite good so im happy overall


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

haven't updated with pics for a while, so here's a few I took today at the gym. weight wise im maintaining at 13 stone


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Mate your legs are shredded! Fair play you've done well there

Any plans to bulk in the future? I bet you'd get one hell of a rebound :thumbup:


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

joeyh1485 said:


> Mate your legs are shredded! Fair play you've done well there
> 
> Any plans to bulk in the future? I bet you'd get one hell of a rebound :thumbup:


plan is really to maintain/recomp as im applying for the army so don't want to be too heavy for that


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

With the fitness level your at now you will **** all over basic training so I defo wouldn't worry about that lol

I'd be more worried about dropping size due to the lack of food while your there


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

joeyh1485 said:


> With the fitness level your at now you will **** all over basic training so I defo wouldn't worry about that lol
> 
> I'd be more worried about dropping size due to the lack of food while your there


muscle memory will do its job once I pass out lol 

and fitness wise im fit enough easily I know, but I don't just want to be fit enough, I want to be the fittest


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Ha ha awesome they will love that attitude lol


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

joeyh1485 said:


> Ha ha awesome they will love that attitude lol


yeah  I have to be a year clear of my shoulder dislocation though to progress with my application and that isn't till may 19th 2014 which feels like ages away haha 

still though, ill be fit as fck by that point


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Well 3 days in a row of about 4000 calories  sitting at 13 stone 6 today (probably all extra is water weight but still) feeling all bloated and watery :/

time to knuckle down before I have 2 off days next week (25th+6th) and get back down to weight


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Oh and I've finally selected my job choice for my army application, I've changed my mind a few times along the way but I have finally settled on one 

I picked the Coldstream guards


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

and so the Christmas food binges begin 

maybe 5000 max today, then probably 6000+ xmas and boxing day then its strict again and time to get back to 13 stone


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Feel like a balloon now lol back on track today tho  low carb for a few days high vitamin c and I'll be back to 13 stone in no time  going to do a 10 miler on a treadmill tomorrow to get back on my cardio brfore I lose any fitness  going to aim for 75 minutes


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

well todays been good, ate less than 600 calories (well below what I neeed but I've felt bloated like a balloon all day). tomorrow ill be eating 2000 again


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Was the same here mate. Ate so much on Boxing Day that I couldn't face eating full on meals today!

Gained 11lbs over 3 days so waiting to see how much of it is water lol.


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

ki3rz said:


> Was the same here mate. Ate so much on Boxing Day that I couldn't face eating full on meals today!
> 
> Gained 11lbs over 3 days so waiting to see how much of it is water lol.


I don't know if I dare step on the scale yet haha


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

murphy2010 said:


> I don't know if I dare step on the scale yet haha


Better to get it over and done with :lol:


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Didn't do a 10 miler, did 10km on 1% incline at 7:29 per mile. climbed over 100meters by the end of it haha  not a great time, but treadmill running is soooo boring, if it was outdoors I bet Id have done it a few minutes faster


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

had a bad few days lol, yesterday ate maybe 2700 cals which I suppose is ok considering the gym session + 10k run.

Today ate maybe 2000-2300 somewhere in that area, which again will be under maintainace but im finding it hard to keep to my 2000 limit which I want to do till I get back to 13 stone.

Ill weigh myself tomorrow, but ill bet im about 13.5 stone now so got some work to do still


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Weighed in at 13 stone 3 today which I'm happy with after smashing the calories in at Xmas  in a few days ill be back at 13 stone and it will be happy days


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

+1 follower!


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

good day today ate about 2000-2100 

hoping to beat my 5.5 mile run record tomorrow too


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

No chance of me running today, my leg doms are crippling. So I'll postpone it till tomorrow


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Weighed in today at 13 stone 0 again  the Christmas damage is undone


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Damn it, ate 2000 calories until I came home from work, then I ate a little, then some more, and then before long ive totted up a total of about 4000 

Still, tomorrow im doing Back and Biceps at the gym, and then an hour bike session, so ill eat 2000 as normal and im sure the activity for the day will undo this


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

Just read this all way thru. Blinding progress!

My cut starts Tomoz and had my standard keto plan ready to go but I'm really thinking bout iifym! But somehow uve made it look too easy! Dammit decision decisions

Great job tho mate. Good luck with the forces.


----------



## puregymglasgow (Sep 3, 2010)

what is iiyfm?im 6'0 and 95 kg and look nothing like you !!! your looking awesome .

i am gona cut (well try to )in a few weeks and i thought keto was the way to go ,but your obv doing something right:thumbup1:


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

puregymglasgow said:


> what is iiyfm?im 6'0 and 95 kg and look nothing like you !!! your looking awesome .
> 
> i am gona cut (well try to )in a few weeks and i thought keto was the way to go ,but your obv doing something right:thumbup1:


IIFYM= if It fits your macro's, basically it means as long as you hit your macro's you can eat what you want.

For me as long as I hit 250g protein a day, ill eat anything I want with my remaining calories


----------



## yorkshire.lad (Apr 11, 2013)

another fellow from huddersfield! where do you train?


----------



## puregymglasgow (Sep 3, 2010)

right lol well it obv works ,i havent read through whole thread but are u enhanced ?im obv wantin to lose a bit of bf but if i coincide it with coming off ,im just worried that il lose everything


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

puregymglasgow said:


> right lol well it obv works ,i havent read through whole thread but are u enhanced ?im obv wantin to lose a bit of bf but if i coincide it with coming off ,im just worried that il lose everything


nope im natty  any AAS would be counter productive for me since im wanting to go in the army


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Good day today  smashed a good back and biceps session, then straight on the exercise bike for an hour 

ate about 600 calories so far today, so ill be definatly in my range today


----------



## Kabz r34 (Aug 15, 2013)

I've subscribed!! Very inspiring


----------



## Kabz r34 (Aug 15, 2013)

I also need to lose maybe 2 stones so this is very helpful. I'm new to the site so try to get some inspiration form you guys.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm now starting my cut at 2000/2100 calories too, so will be interesting to track the progress of someone doing the same! 

Impressive physique btw


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> I'm now starting my cut at 2000/2100 calories too, so will be interesting to track the progress of someone doing the same!
> 
> Impressive physique btw


thanks 

feel a lot smaller than I used to lol which is depressing xD


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Good day today  going to go for a nice morning 3 mile fartlek run tomorrow before shoulders at the gym  might throw some intervals in to finish the session off if my legs can handle it


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Good gym session today  did 3x800m sprints on 2% incline at 17kph, then 6x400m on 5%,4%,3%,2%,1%,0% at 18kph


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Heard back from the army today, my 203 prior service check has been done and its come back fine 

Now im just waiting on my Pro forma (regarding my dislocated shoulder), that should be finished within 8 weeks. However, I already know the result of this will be my application been deferred until 19th may 2014 (you have to be 1 year clear of shoulder dislocations, and 19th may is my 1 year). From there Ill have an interview at the carears office, go on selection and then hopfully not long after be back in 

cant wait now, its slowing coming together


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Well done mate, the hard work is paying off


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

ki3rz said:


> Well done mate, the hard work is paying off


Its all coming together  ive dropped all the fat, and im the fittest I've ever been, and well above the standards I need for entry  just got to keep pushing now 

gotta admit though, may seems like forever away lol kinda sucks


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

murphy2010 said:


> Its all coming together  ive dropped all the fat, and im the fittest I've ever been, and well above the standards I need for entry  just got to keep pushing now
> 
> gotta admit though, may seems like forever away lol kinda sucks


At least the cut is over with! May will be here in no time.

Keep it up bud :thumbup1:


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

ki3rz said:


> At least the cut is over with! May will be here in no time.
> 
> Keep it up bud :thumbup1:


it is nice to endulge in more calories now I must admit 

usually leads to 1-2 days a week where I binge haha which isn't good as then I have to compensate to make up for it, its a vicious cycle currently, but I manage to keep 13 stone 

but still, come may with all the stuff I still have to do, realistically I wont get back in the army in training till probably atleast july-august


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Havent updated for a while, had an ok week 

Tuesday smashed a 7 mile run with some disgusting hills, had to walk parts which shows how bad it was lol

Wednesday I did a spinning class which was gopping and I was a sweaty mess after, so im going to make it a weekly thing 

yesterday I had a well earned rest from cardio haha

and today I smashed a 3 mile fartlek run on the treadmill (1% incline,2 min warm up at 14kph, then 20sec 17kph, 20 sec 14kph and repeat) took 18:46 total 

diet wise this week hasn't been the best, smashed 4000-5000 calories Wednesday + Thursday so today ive ate about 1300 as a compensation sort of day, then tomorrow ill be back fully on track as normal


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Good workout today  did:

3X 800m intervals (17.5kph on 2% incline, took 2:45 each)

6x400m intervals (18.5kph on 5% then lowered by 1% each time, until last one where I did 0% at 20kph)


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Did a 5.5 mile today, averaged 7:03 per mile best ever was 6:55 a month or so ago just can't beat it yet


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Good post run meal  (gn Turkish whey shake, strong black coffee, electrolytes and pot noodle)



Also had a twix and a bag of skips for good measure


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Doing a chest session after a big run is just sapping haha  got work later too and an extra 2 miles of walking or jogging since my feet get me to work


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

murphy2010 said:


> Good post run meal  (gn Turkish whey shake, strong black coffee, electrolytes and pot noodle)
> 
> View attachment 143809
> 
> ...


Don't know how you can eat that pot noodle sh1t lol.

I have a question for you mate. When you've bulked in past, did you take a similar approach? i.e. eating a set amount of calories, not worrying about carb/fat ratio as long as protein requirement was hit?


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

ki3rz said:


> Don't know how you can eat that pot noodle sh1t lol.
> 
> I have a question for you mate. When you've bulked in past, did you take a similar approach? i.e. eating a set amount of calories, not worrying about carb/fat ratio as long as protein requirement was hit?


yeah ive always used this approach


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

Murphy - awesome results and really good runs.

I'm currently doing 5 sessions a week at local gym and try to fit in a run on 6th day, by myself I usually do about 10 miles but occasionally I go with a friend and hit around 4 on hills. I can only run the long distances on flat without stopping, you have any tips for me to get better on the hills? Where do you run?

I'm only in Bradford so normally head over to Cleckheaton's Route 66 myself


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Good day today 

did 60 minutes on the treadmill at a smidge faster than 8 minutes a mile on 1% incline, I would have carried on but the treadmill cut out after 60 min lol 

Ate about 2500 cals so im well within my range today too  all in all a good day


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

marcusmaximus said:


> Murphy - awesome results and really good runs.
> 
> I'm currently doing 5 sessions a week at local gym and try to fit in a run on 6th day, by myself I usually do about 10 miles but occasionally I go with a friend and hit around 4 on hills. I can only run the long distances on flat without stopping, you have any tips for me to get better on the hills? Where do you run?
> 
> I'm only in Bradford so normally head over to Cleckheaton's Route 66 myself


I just run in my local area or treadmill depending on session.

in regards to improvement im not too sure but here's what I do as my cardio routine:

Monday - rest (legs at gym)

Tuesday - 5.5 mile tempo run (aim for 7 min miles or better)

Wednesday - 1 hour spinning class

Thursday - Currently a rest day, but once my body adapts to current routine I will add a 3 mile fartlek run

Friday - slow long distance run (will aim for about 11-12 miles at between 8-8:30 min miles0

Saturday - speedwork on treadmill, 3x800m intervals and 6x400m

Sunday - rest


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

had a few good days 

did a good speedwork session on Saturday, managed an 800m on 2% at 18kph, had to lower to 17.5kph for the other two tho haha 

good leg session, and then tomorrow I've got a 5.5 mile tempo run which as usual im dreading to say the least xD


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Looking forward to a good spinning class tonight  they're brutal at times but aslong as they improve my fitness I can deal with that 

Weight wise im hovering about 13 stone, was a smidge under today. Upped my calories nowadays tend to eat about 2500-3000 a day  will probably get in somewhere around 2500-2800 today


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Got my army medical pro-forma form back yesterday. It all came back ok apart from obviously im deferred until 1st may 2014 as then im a year clear of my dislocated shoulder. So once that periods over its all smooth sailing


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Do you mean 2014 mate? Anyway congrats :thumbup1:


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

ki3rz said:


> Do you mean 2014 mate? Anyway congrats :thumbup1:


yeah 2014 lol, I'd be gutted if it was 2015 haha xD and cheers


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

had a good few days  it was my other half's birthday on Friday so I ate a crap load on Friday and Saturday, getting back into the swing of it today  so hopefully in a day or 2 ill be back to where I was


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

So are you just maintaining bf and working on cardio levels until May?


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> So are you just maintaining bf and working on cardio levels until May?


yeah that's what im aiming to do  no point in bulking back up now, id be better off waiting till after training then I can bulk up


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

did an 8 mile run today in 59:05 (just a tiny bit quicker than 7.5 minute miles), quite glad its over now


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

First of February means exactly 3 month now until my medical deferral is over and I can get a move on with the application process!

Had a good session today too, did some speedwork on the treadmill which really hurt lol had to dig very deep

did 3x 800m on 2% incline (first at 18kph, other 2 at 17.5kph)

did 6x400m starting on 5% incline and lowering by 1% each rep (did all on 19kph apart from the last rep on 0% incline which I did at 20kph)

Weighed myself today and im 13 stone 5, had a few cheat days so I recon its just a bit of excess water etc, hopefully by Monday ill be back at 13 stone


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Another good weeks worth of training done 

today I did speedwork intervals.

3x800 on 2% incline at 18kph (takes 2:40)

6x400 same as in above post.

82 more days till my medical deferral is over  ive been told if Im lucky I could have my interview on the same day my deferral ends so ill be hoping for that  then maybe an end of may/early june selection and hopefully august time for my start date


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Did a long slow distance run today (11.2 miles) aimed for a comfy pace

First 3 miles were roughly flat and I did them at rougly 7:05 min per mile which I was very pleased with

Then the rest of the run was full of long steep hills, which was very hard haha and I slowed my pace down for them 

ended up finishing the run at 8:34 per mile average pace which im pleased with really


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Had a rest day off cardio today, my legs were battered from yesterday 

another good week in all 

I weighed myself today at 13 stone 6 but a lot of that is water, still im not too bothered about putting a few LBS on over 13 stone 0, as ill get strict and lose the extra before selection


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Cardio work still going strong then mate :thumbup1:

Interested in how your strength is holding up?


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

ki3rz said:


> Cardio work still going strong then mate :thumbup1:
> 
> Interested in how your strength is holding up?


yeah cardio keeps improving which is good 

strength wise ive lost some obviously since I started dieting but I don't think its too bad.

1RM I could probably do: bench 120, deadlift maybe 210-220 and squat 150-160.

Its been frustrating still having to lower the weights


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

murphy2010 said:


> yeah cardio keeps improving which is good
> 
> strength wise ive lost some obviously since I started dieting but I don't think its too bad.
> 
> ...


That's only around a 10% decrease on each lift though in comparison to the lifts under your username. So it's not bad in that respect!

I thought it might be a bigger drop because the amount of cardio and the speed you cut at  .


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

ki3rz said:


> That's only around a 10% decrease on each lift though in comparison to the lifts under your username. So it's not bad in that respect!
> 
> I thought it might be a bigger drop because the amount of cardio and the speed you cut at  .


yeah I expected abit more, they are just guesses though so I could be wrong with the numbers.


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Another good week of training done 

today was a good interval session and very hard at that haha 

3x800m on 2% incline at 18kph (2:40)

followed by 6x400 at 19kph (first rep 5% incline then lower by 1% each rep)


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Had another good week of training  still all going well. Into march now  2 months left until my deferral is over, and I honestly cant wait.

Here's a selfie I took today, still look like im maintaining my size quite well, and think my delts look quite good tbh as well


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

another good week of training 

starting next week im going to try change things up abit to something along these lines:

Monday - legs

Tuesday - 2 mile run, hill sprints, 2 mile run. Chest and triceps at gym

Wednesday - 11.2 mile long slow distance. Spinning class in evening

Thursday - Back and biceps

Friday - 9.37 mile run

Saturday - treadmill speedwork intervals. Shoulders at gym

Sunday - full rest


----------

